# Rocío



## government agent

Como esta or something like that. Hey what does Rocio mean in spanish? That is what my girl friends name is and I just wanted to know.


----------



## aledu

government agent said:
			
		

> Como esta or something like that. Hey what does Rocio mean in spanish? That is what my girl friends name is and I just wanted to know.




rociar verbo transitivo 
1   (con un líquido) to spray, sprinkle 
2   fig (con una bebida, vino, etc) to wash down

- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe
rocío m *dew*

- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe

It´s dew

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## government agent

Thats funny. I thought all the names in mexican mean another name is english. BTW if I don't know much spanish and I talk on this forum alot will I soon learn alot more?


----------



## aledu

government agent said:
			
		

> Thats funny. I thought all the names in mexican mean another name is english. BTW if I don't know much spanish and I talk on this forum alot will I soon learn alot more?




I don´t get it.  *All the names in mexican?* or do you mean ¨ all the mexican names¨?  There are no names in mexican, there are mexican names, but I think you mean ¨names in spanish¨.

aledu


----------



## government agent

Well mexican and spanish are diffrent language. I mean I thought that A name in any culture was a name in every other language.


----------



## sarinchis

so in the united states we speak american or united statesian?? spanish is spoken in many countries....spain, mexico, costa rica, puerto rico, and the list goes on. but it is called spanish. however, there are different dialects and versions. in mexico the spanish spoken varies from that of spain and other countries. but there is no such thing as a language called mexican.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Agent-  Sorry, but it doesn't work that way.  Think of people whose first names are family last names:  Taylor, for example.  Sure there is a word in Spanish for Taylor, but a girl with Sastre for a first name would sound really odd in Spanish.  And, how about the names of some NFL players with Hawaiian names?  Do those names have English equivalents?  Not always, so why should they in Spanish?

If you want to learn Spanish, this place will help ONLY after you get a basic beginner's book and do some work with it.  If you do the work, this forum will be lots of fun and will help you, but it's not the way to get started learning a language.

Suerte= Good luck,
Cuchufléte


----------



## government agent

Thanks guys. But what I have heard that if you know spanish and go mexico they wouldn't know what I was talking about? Or would they just think I am a redneck or something?


----------



## sarinchis

Yes! They would understand you, it is the same language! However there ARE differneces in the meanings of words and phrases that they might not understand. Think of the difference between the English spoken in England, US, Australia, Ireland, etc. There are differences between the versions and meanings, but they all speak English.


----------



## government agent

Oh, I understand now thanks. Hey do you happen to know the best way on the internet to teach me good spanish. I am not talking about a dictonary but a way were I could actually learn.


----------



## funnydeal

government agent said:
			
		

> Oh, I understand now thanks. Hey do you happen to know the best way on the internet to teach me good spanish. I am not talking about a dictonary but a way were I could actually learn.





http://spanish.about.com/cs/forbeginners/a/beg_lessons.htm?t9=1

I think that site could be helpful.

Please correct me.


----------



## el_novato

government agent said:
			
		

> Como esta or something like that. Hey *what does Rocio mean in spanish?* That is what my girl friends name is and I just wanted to know.



*Rocío: La que tiene gracia.[/B]*


----------



## garryknight

government agent said:
			
		

> Hey do you happen to know the best way on the internet to teach me good spanish.


 The best way might not be via the Internet. I'd recommend using a home study course that includes tapes or CDs. In fact, I'd say you'd learn faster by reading more than one course; that way you can leave one when it gets boring and look at another. Your local library should have something to get you started.

 If you can afford it, I would recommend the audio courses by Michel Thomas: Spanish 8-hour course, Language builder and Advanced course. They add up to £140 here in the UK (probably less in the States, but still cheaper than 1-to-1 tuition with Michel which currently costs $30,000) but will get you speaking Spanish within hours rather than months. To give you some idea how good they are, I'm currently about two and a half months into learning Spanish with the use of Michel's courses, a couple of book/CD courses, a few books of short stories in Spanish, and a couple of good grammar books. And with the help of a good dictionary I don't have too much trouble participating in this forum.

 I've also heard/read good things about the Pimsleur courses, but I don't know anything about them. Maybe other Spanish learners on this forum can recommend their particular favourites.

  If you decide to use only the Internet, here are some links to get you started:

  Learning Spanish
http://www.studyspanish.com/
http://www.spanishprograms.com/
http://spanish.about.com/
http://www.spaleon.com/index.php
http://www.learnspanishtoday.com/free_vocabulary.htm
http://www.vokabel.com/

  Grammar
http://www.cuyamaca.net/ddetwile/Resources/spanishgrammar.asp
http://www.chass.utoronto.ca/spanish_portuguese/spa220/gramatica.html
http://www.econ.jhu.edu/people/tchaidze/SPANGRAM/

  Spanish stories for beginners
http://www.angelfire.com/ne/Bernardino2/infantil1998.html
http://www.guiascostarica.com/panchita/index.html
http://www.lalupa.com/Ninos/Literatura/Cuentos/index.shtml
http://www.jul-xy.com/esp/defaultes.htm
http://www.plexmatrix.com/?pmx=chistes%20para%20ninos
http://home.cc.umanitoba.ca/~fernand4/

  ¡Buena suerte! Good Luck!


----------



## lauranazario

government agent said:
			
		

> Como esta or something like that. Hey what does Rocio mean in spanish? That is what my girl friends name is and I just wanted to know.




Hey Agent,
Just in case you still wanted to know.... "rocío" is the Spanish word for "dew" (as in morning dew). 

I have two friends named Rocío and at one time Rocío #1's mother said she had given her that name because when she was born she was so fresh and new, a new being brought into the world... much like the morning dew on a brand new day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Félix Rodríguez

el_novato said:
			
		

> *Rocío: La que tiene gracia.[/B]*


*

Roció means Dew *


----------



## 22caps

Hey, somebody else from Georgia!  I just moved in August, but I lived in Alpharetta like 30 mins north of Atlanta before coming here.  Studyspanish.com is a pretty good website, fyi


----------



## 22caps

Oh darn.  Well forget my suggestion... it's included and made to look miniscule in the one provided by garryknight.  He's got his sh*t together.. if you'll excuse the expression


----------



## sevillanarocío

hi, my name is Rocío. i am a girl from Sevilla.my name is very common in the south of Spain. here, many people are catholics, and there is a Virgin, called "Virgen del Rocío".so many believers name their daughters like her. that´s why in Mexico, as they said before, they are not used to hear that name. there is also a noun, "rocío", whose translation into English is "dew", that's true.with its capital letter, Rocío is a name as common as Mary or Anna (or their translations into Spanish here). see you!!


----------



## signatus

In Spain, the name Rocío is taken after the Virgin. Just like Carmen, or Montserrat, or Cabeza. These are Catholic names, normally with María de before it (i.e., María del Rocío, María de la Cabeza, María del Carmen). The name has very little to do with the noun rocío (dew).


----------



## María Madrid

signatus said:
			
		

> In Spain, the name Rocío is taken after the Virgin. Just like Carmen, or Montserrat, or Cabeza. These are Catholic names, normally with María de before it (i.e., María del Rocío, María de la Cabeza, María del Carmen). The name has very little to do with the noun rocío (dew).


 
Quite the opposite, actually ¿or do you think that María del Mar has nothing to do with the sea, or María de las Nieves has nothing to do with snow? Montserrat literally mean sawn mountain, the Virgin was named after the mountain, not the other way around. Those names are catholic because María del/de la was added. Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

Yes, María Madrid, but afterwards, the  girls were named after the name of the virgin. Examples: Madrid's Almudenas, Cáceres' Montañas, Andalusia's Rocíos and so on.


----------



## signatus

You are right for the origin of the *noun *Montserrat, Mar, etc. But the *name *Rocío, María del Mar, etc is taken after the catholic virgins. In my context, nobody calls their daughter Rocío because of the morning dew, but rather because of the virgin in Huelva. In the city where I live, a lot of women are called Cabeza after the Virgen de la Cabeza (not after their own head!!). You are right that the virgin is called cabeza because her sanctuary is on the cabezo mountain. However, the women are called after the virgin and not after the mountain.
Interesting debate.


----------



## borgonyon

Gracias, María Madrid, este asunto me estaba mortificando...


----------



## Gato_Gordo

sevillanarocío said:
			
		

> here, many people are catholics, and there is a Virgin, called "Virgen del Rocío".so many believers name their daughters like her. that´s why in Mexico, as they said before, they are not used to hear that name.


There are plenty o girls named *Rocio* in México I can assure you, if you come to visit us, you'll find a lot of *tocayas* and several chapels dedicated to the *Virgen del Rocio* ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## EL NIÑO

government agent:

you don't know it but in some way you are right, in some part of Mexico,
*Estado de Puebla*, (you can look in a map where is located), some native comunities speak a dialect known as "mexicano" (_Meh-shi-kah_) But if by mexican you mean Spanish then, you are totally wrong.

About Rocio: is just a name.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

EL NIÑO said:
			
		

> government agent:
> 
> you don't know it but in some way you are right, in some part of Mexico,
> *Estado de Puebla*, (you can look in a map where is located), some native comunities speak a dialect known as "mexicano" (_Meh-shi-kah_) But if by mexican you mean Spanish then, you are totally wrong.
> 
> About Rocio: is just a name.



Ummm... no.

*Mexica* o *Meshica *es una etnia, que luego se convirtió en el pueblo Azteca, pero no es posible traducir su dialécto como _mexicano,_ a estas personas se les llama mexicas y hablan el idioma *nahuatl,* 

Los mexicanos hablamos español no mexica, ni nahuatl, ni purépecha, ni Yaqui que son todos ellos (y muchos más), dialéctos mexicanos ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## idania

does any one knows that Rocio also mean the first little rain at morning. sorry about my english.

i think, at least in my country, we associed Rocio with that "little rain"

thanks


----------



## Renaissance Woman

dew quiere decir la agua que esta en el zacate en la madrugada. Yo me llamo Rocio y mis padres no me dieron ese nombre por una virgen pero porque mi nina (abuela) se llamaba Rosario y tambien por dew!!

Una pregunta, se que a veces Chayo es un nickname para Rosario como Chio es de Rocio, algien sabe porque???


----------



## Fernando

Renaissance Woman said:
			
		

> dew quiere decir EL agua que está en el zacate DE madrugada. Yo me llamo RocÍo y mis padres no me dieron ese nombre por una virgen pero SINO porque mi nina (abuela) se llamaba Rosario y tambien por dew!!
> 
> Una pregunta, sé que a veces Chayo es un APODO/APÓCOPE para Rosario como Chio es de Rocio, algien sabe porque???



No sé, en España es CHARO.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

gracias por los correciones, (no puedo poner los accentos y ademas de eso, necesito mucha ayuda con mi espanol espantoso Entonces  charo es para rocio o para rosario??


----------



## 3.1416

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Ummm... no.
> 
> *Mexica* o *Meshica *es una etnia, que luego se convirtió en el pueblo Azteca, pero no es posible traducir su dialécto como _mexicano,_ a estas personas se les llama mexicas y hablan el idioma *nahuatl,*
> 
> Los mexicanos hablamos español no mexica, ni nahuatl, ni purépecha, ni Yaqui que son todos ellos (y muchos más), dialéctos mexicanos ( ´ー｀)―♪


 

Gato:
Con todo respeto, es indignante que no sepas la cronologia de la tribu donde vienen muchos mexicanos.
Pero bueno, eso me hace sentir bien a mi.

Para futuras referencias:
Habia un lugar llamado AZTlan, ahi vivian unos nativos que se llamaban AZTecas.
Un dia se les dijo que tenian que emigrar hasta encontrar EL lugar en donde esta tribucita la iba a hacer en grande.
Pero en ese tiempo no existian los EUA, asi que se dieron cuenta que su destino no estaba en los dolares.
Asi pues, tomaron sus cosas y se pusieron a caminar y caminar y asi hasta que un buen dia llegaron a un valle bien bonito, aireado y rodeado de montañas, con una riqueza natural que ni en las peliculas de ciencia ficcion se ve.
En este lugar encontraron la señal que el profeta les habia dicho.
Un aguila parada en un nopal comiendose una serpiente.
Entonces fundaron una ciudad que se llamo Mexhiko Tenochtitlan.
MEXIKO viene de 
MEztli que significa LUNA
XItli    que es ombligo
KO     lugar o casa

Asi entonces los nativos de este floreciente pueblo se llamaron
 casa-ombligo-lunenses, pero como era muy largo se llamaban Mexicas.

Claro que era mas facil explicarte en 2 renglones, pero es de lo poco que se.
y me gusta esa fascinante historia antigua, de la que no enseñan en la escuela.

Saludos, espero no te haya ofendido, de hecho no era la idea.


----------



## aurilla

government agent said:
			
		

> Como esta or something like that. Hey what does Rocio mean in spanish? That is what my girl friends name is and I just wanted to know.


 
"Rocío" means "dew", that bed of droplets of water that appears on plants' leaves and petals in the early morning mist, and evaporate when the sun comes out.


----------



## 3.1416

By the way, 
the language they spoke it was called NAHUATL, no mexica.
*Rocio:*
I hope like the way your friends call you.
remember that dewdrops make roses look prettier.
If i were a girl i would like to be called like that.
But i am not.
I think that the apocopes like 'Chio' for 'Rocio' come from a lazy or babylike pronunciation.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

*3.1416, *No me ofendo por que no dije nada que fuera mentira, lo que es _indignante_ es que no te tomes la molestia de leer los textos completos de tus compañeros de foro, me explico:

*El pueblo Mexica,* que se extendió por todo el centro de Mexico, tenía una leyenda que decia que venían de un lugar llamado *Aztlán* (lugar de Garzas) y  cuando *una de las tribus de la etnia Mexica *llegó al lago de *Texcoco* se encontró con la señal divina de la que tan coloridamente hablas, *esa* tribu de los mexicas fundó *Tenochtitlan* y fueron conocidos como los *Aztecas.*

Es decir que *todos los Aztecas eran Mexicas, pero no todos los Mexicas fueron Aztecas*

Es una pena que los dos renglones que escribí no fueran suficientes para darme a entender.



			
				3.1416 said:
			
		

> By the way,
> the language they spoke it was called NAHUATL, no mexica.


 Yes, I've heard that one before, like a few posts back ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## lforestier

The practice of naming girls after the mother's favorite representation of Mary was very common among Catholic families,less so in the present century. Like said before, the representations got their name usually by associating them with where they were seen or where they were venerated. So people who identified with the Virgin Mary that was situated in the Saw Peaks of Catalonia usually called their daughters Monserrate and the ones who lived in Puerto Rico, where the statue of the Virgin of Carmen is located, are usually called Carmen. Of course, later on it becomes somewhat muddled since many name their daughters after their mothers and aunts and other relatives. 
On the subject of meaning of names, it's the same in Spanish as in English, where Taylor was named that without much thought on the original meaning Tailor. Rocío's name could've been given without thinking much of the meaning of the word Rocío (Dew)
No such thing as a Mexican language, the way you are putting it. It's Spanish and yes, a Spainard and a Chilean who lands in Mexico will be able to converse just as easy as if you flew to Australia.
About the Mexica tribe and their language Nahuatl, their are many dialects still spoken among the native american tribes in Mexico. If you want to call that Mexican, it's your prerogative but it would be a *disrespect* for other native american languages such as Maya.


----------



## CamilaT

If the idea is to translate the name Rocío to a name in English, it could be translated as Dawn, maybe. 
It doesn't mean the same (Dawn is actually Aurora in Spanish), but I think it's the best equivalent that one can find, because the dew is something normally asociated to the dawn, and I think that Dawn is a name as common as Rocío. Am I right?

Just as a stupid trivia, in the Chilean version of the series "the Office", the equivalent character of Dawn (in the original UK version) is called Rocío. That is why I thought of it.


----------



## ECDS

Rocío means dew, but most of the women, at least in Spain, are named so due to the most popular virgin of the south of Spain.

In Canary Island, a virgin appeared in a pine. She was named 'virgin of the pine'. Now a lot of canary women are named Pino (pine) or María del Pino (Mary of the pine).

Por cierto, Chayo también es ¿apócope? de Rosario (últimamente se habla mucho de Chayo Mohedano, la sobrina de ¡Rocío! Jurado). Chío de Rocío, Lolo de Manolo, Paco de Francisco, Eddy de Edward, Billy de William... ¿El motivo? Ni idea. Tal vez un hermano pequeño que no hablaba muy bien


----------



## Bibbitybobbity

My name is Rocío, and I was born 20 minutes away from the TOWN of El Rocío down in Huelva, Andalucía, Spain. It means morning dew, but in Huelva, most everyone associates it only with the Virgen del Rocío. It's an extremely common name in Andalucía, although you don't see it that much up north. 

And as for how to learn Spanish, get a basic beginner book and then start watching movies that you know well in Spanish with Spanish subtitles.


----------

